# Best sit harness / saddle



## tramp bushler (Jul 20, 2012)

For under 200$ . Best for between 200+300$ .

Is there any disadvantages to aseat strap . Ect . Never used one before . But have some work comingup 
Where I need to go up into the top of big cottonwoods and swing out to limbs . Need more gea:msp_smile:r .


----------



## bootboy (Jul 20, 2012)

I climb in a petzl. I'm only 5'8" and 150lbs so I can't be dragging tons of weight up with me. The petzl sequoia is light, comfortable and highly adjustable. Most of the cutting I need to do a significant amount of climbing for is in large cottonwoods. If you look around you may be able to pick one up for about $300. It may not be the most durable one out there but that's the trade off, and the high wear parts like the bridge and risers are replaceable. I'm not particularly hard on gear so it's not a big issue for me.


----------



## littlejoetqt (Jul 20, 2012)

I've got an older(good condition) buckingham seat saddle, and I love it. I had climbed in one with the leg straps and no seat before that, but the seat strap is way more comfortable. Especially if you're going to be up in the tree for a while. JMO


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 20, 2012)

Ok . Ive always climbed with just a belt and spurs . . Tower loggin style . So . Its a learning thing . . Bailey's has a few seat strap saddles that look pretty skookum . I'll be using a single line to repel with with a Gri gri . Then use a rope grab for hangin around . I dont have anyground men that know the ropes soo I need to be able to do all my own positioning . They can pull tops .


----------



## Treepedo (Jul 20, 2012)

I was in sit harness for over 15 years. petzl Navaho Boss with dorsal and sternal attach and croll and berfore that a 
CFE rigger sit harness and now a leg strap Skylotec.

I like the Leg strap the best now.
I think price should be your 2nd to last consideration.
Your choice should be based on comfort and utilitly next. Imo

An hour or more in an improperly fitted harness is enough to make the job difficult.
Think of a pair of well fitted boots.:smile2:


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 21, 2012)

Ok. I get what u mean . Here it would be mail order , so I have to go by the sizing charts . 

I see some of the saddles / harnesses , (whats the difference ?) don't buckle at the waist . 
What is the deal with that .?? 

Thanks everyone for the replies .


----------



## Treepedo (Jul 21, 2012)

If it doesn't have a waist buckle the best analogy is it would be like trying to put on your pants with your waist belt still threaded through the buckle as opposed to completing seperating the two. I think it is personal preference. Stepping through or sliding it on overhead is personal preference as well. Like putting on sweater or stepping into your pants. One you step into and slide up your waist the other you drop over your head and shoulders. I prefer the latter and let gravity do the work:msp_wink: opposed to fumbling and tripping over snags and jams at the boots:msp_angry:. 

My first harness had the traditional waist buckle( belt holes and pin) and I still use it on occassion for small trees that require littles suspension.
Fast connects will have push buttons to disconnect and are just easier.
for conncection. My present harness has this and the adjustment and security is easy and comfy respectively.
Again the most important thing is being able to snug it up properly so that when you are all sorts of working positions the saddle will not slip up and around or pinch or discomfprt you in any way.

You could go to climbing gym and see some basic saddles and try them on and get a feel for your body type, work positioning and suspension. With a little more personal experience and knowledge gained by others here you should be able to visually get pretty close to what is perfect for you.

Saddle sounds comfortable and friendly and something to enjoy. Harness sounds technical, restricting and made to work.


----------



## imagineero (Jul 21, 2012)

Don't know who decided to move this thread.... Was just fine in commercial tree care and climbing. 

Harnesses are such a personal thing. You really cant say which is 'best' since it depends so much on the feel of wearing it. I'd say that goes double for sit style harnesses. I've tried a few, and never really found one that was comfortable. Some of them really do squish your nads, which negates the comfort factor of the seat. 

In general, it's true to say that leg loop style harnesses favor more mobility and greater freedom and lighter climbers while seat style harnesses favor longer sit times and fat bastards. Within each class there's a lot of distinctions to be made though. There are leg loop harnesses that offer a lot of mobility and comfort even on long freehanging ascents for fat bastards - treemotion, and buckingham ergovation come to mind. While there are also seat style harnesses that suit lighter climbers. 

I favor a leg loop style harness with a floating D for the greatest range of movement. I use the treemotion though I'm really too large for it. It's still comfortable with my 245lbs up in the tree. You don't want to be hanging there all day though. You can always use a bosuns seat together with a leg style harness on the odd ocassion that you need to hang around a long time. I've done it during industrial access.

It seems hard to justify spending $$$ on a harness, but your life and daily comfort is worth a lot. Even if you rate your harness for only 3 years (you'll likely use it a lot longer than that!) then even a top shelf harness is worth less than $1/day. Small price to pay for your life and comfort. A good harness and good set of spikes is a great place to start

Shaun


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 21, 2012)

Ya . I probably made an enemy of the modrrator at one yime or another . The high cost of low living , no doubt .. No sense me gettin upset just cuse they short bussed me . 
I topped my first Sitka spruce in 1982. Been climbing ever since. Used to speed limb some . Practiced
some with Guy German . . just never needed a sit harness before
Thank you guys for answering my questions . 
Did a residental take down job today in the wind . It was fun and profitable. 4 trees . 2hours .. 200 $ I wish I had lots of those .


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jul 22, 2012)

My bad


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 22, 2012)

No prob . I'm soaking up the info . I think I'm gonna get the Weaver Floating D saddle with Seat strap to start with . Not sure how I'll like it but it won't be too expensive a lesson . And I'll learn lots . .
The Sequoia and Ergovation are real good looking . 
So much to learn .! !


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 24, 2012)

So I was looking at Tree Stuff's saddles and they have a duble floating D Buckinggham that looks better than the Weaver floating D seat strap saddle . Maybe I'll take the advice and get something like the Weaver Cougar or the Glide 2 Buckingham . I did an overbalance on a leaning tree today . Swung around under the lean and was hanging from my belt . It wasnt comfortable or fun . The advice of having my saddle be as comfortableas my boots are started making alot of sense . Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## imagineero (Jul 24, 2012)

Are you climbing just on a pole belt at the moment? If so, a leg lopp style harness is a whole lot more comfortable and safer. In aus, few people climb on the seat style harness, the leg loop style is far more popular due to the greater mobility. It's good to get in to a dealer and have a sit in a few different harnesses if you can. Most dealers have a rope hung from the ceiling where you can hang for a while and see how they feel. 

How much are you weighing and how tall are you? Are you doing mostly removals on spikes, or more trimming work?

Shaun


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 25, 2012)

Full removals. Belt and spurs. It's a nice 8" wide belt I made this spring. I made my own wire core flip lines also. I don't think there are any arborist shops in Alaska. 
I haven't seen anyone here say the individual leg strap harnesses are Uncomfortable and several have recommended them! 
The Buck Cat at Tree Stuff looks pretty good and not too expensive. But, thinking about it. Even the Ergovation costs less that a new pair of Viberg. Lineman's. Boots. 
I'm 5'8" tall 240-250 lbs. 174 cm. 115 kg ( I think I converted it right) . I'm old too.


----------



## imagineero (Jul 25, 2012)

You're pretty firmly in fat bastard territory there, so I'd stay away from skinny sportier style harnesses which will be uncomfortable. Ergovation is probably right up your alley because they make it in a larger size while the treemotion is a once sizes fits most except fat bastards (reccomended only up to 36"). From the sound of things, a leg loop style harness would suit you better than a sit style harness. 

You're right on track about the relative cost of things.... Even a top shelf harness really only costs about as much as what you can make for a days climbing. That isn't much compared to how long they last. Buying cheap gives you a long time to regret your choice. It's true that equipment is no substitute for skill, but a skilled climber can get a lot more done with good gear than with cheap stuff. Buying a good harness is a decision you'll never regret. 

Shaun


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 25, 2012)

Yup. The last time I was count my ribs skinny I weighed 182 lbs. So I guess you could say I have 70 lbs of Arctic insulation installed. :msp_rolley
es:

I found Pinnicle has a commercial series of Ergovation. I guess the Velcro holding the D rings on is OK. But? ??????? I do most of my climbing with spurs and flip line.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 26, 2012)

Anyone use a Buckingham Viking? I like the way the D rings don't flip around. Do the other Buckingham saddles have that feature?


----------



## imagineero (Jul 26, 2012)

http://www.arboristsite.com/climbing-rigging-equipment/179224.htm

Most of the reviews seem to point to the saddle being ok for the money, but not really a whole lot better than a weaver cougar which can be had for less. It's defininitely a mid price point harness and not in the class of the better harnesses. May well suit the style of climbing that your likely to do though, which sounds like probably mostly spikes and pole strap with only a little rope work. The better saddles come into their own when doing rope only free hanging ascensions on trim jobs, redirected descents etc. They're more comfortable when you're spending long amounts of time hanging off rope only, in mid air. They also tend to have nice smaller featres like quick disconnects on the leg and main harness, and lots of gear loops which is only useful if you carry lots of gear for complex rigging scenarios. Better harnesses have more padding, which is often removable for washing which is a completely useless feature since nobody ever washes it.

Regarding the standing D's for the flipline, I don't thing 'flip' or 'non flip' makes a difference, but the location of the Ds does. You want them either well back behind your hip bones, or well out in front. Otherwise they willgrind your hip bones to dust. This is a personal fit kind of thing.

Shaun


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 26, 2012)

*How about this one?*

Buckingham Ergovation Line Saddles 

Look at the Ergovation floating d at the bottom.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 27, 2012)

I looked at the Floating D Ergo. I'm. Real big on D rings that don't. Flop around. And the back isn't adjustable. .I'm just a schoosh bigger than Bucks XL size. . At least the Cougar is made big enough. . 

Again, I thank you guys for your input! ! . 
I was on Sherrill 's web site last night. While mulling over saddles I broused spurs. I couldn't wear Geckos. Buck naked I'm 10 lbs over their Max weight limit. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 28, 2012)

Well. I ordered an XL Cougar from WesSpur today. I called to find out about the sizes, Weather there was any extra room in the Buckingham XL and they said no. 
So, the fat bastard will be riding a Cougar. 
If I reduce in the future I think I will get an Edge from Sherrill Tree.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 28, 2012)

Did Weaver get the rope bridge problem on the Cougar fixed? Check and see about recalls they have been recalled for failing rope bridges a few times.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 28, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Did Weaver get the rope bridge problem on the Cougar fixed? Check and see about recalls they have been recalled for failing rope bridges a few times.



You just wanted me to have something more to think about. Huh. !
I know there was a warning about circle rings from 07-08 . Was it the rings or the rope that was failing? ?. 




Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## FanOFatherNash (Jul 28, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> For under 200$ . Best for between 200+300$ .
> 
> Is there any disadvantages to aseat strap . Ect . Never used one before . But have some work comingup
> Where I need to go up into the top of big cottonwoods and swing out to limbs . Need more gea:msp_smile:r .



best for that price is save up 300 more and get tree motion
as many hours as your gonna put in the tree ... treat yourself you wont be sorry.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 28, 2012)

Tree Motion doesn't make one big enough for. Me. I got the Weaver Cougar. .


----------

